# Head bolt torque for Briggs & Stratton 11hp



## Mrobdes (Dec 2, 2006)

Having broken off one head bolt on my 11 hp ride on mower motor I think I may need to know the torque setting for them. It's model 253707 Type 0160 02 Code 84061810. Can anyone help me with the manual or even just the torque setting and tightening sequence. Thanks for listening. [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Head bolt torque is 165 in/lbs.

check my post in the thread "bolt sequence for b&s engine" under 4-cycle for bolt sequence.


----------

